
Haiku Forth Interpreter Written in Haskell - ghosthamlet
https://github.com/vcte/CS241_Hearth
======
ghosthamlet
install deps: cabal install GLFW-b

see original Forth Haiku online:
[http://forthsalon.appspot.com](http://forthsalon.appspot.com)

